# Wellpark reunion



## pentlandpirate (Aug 26, 2006)

30 years on from the rescue of 346 Vietnamese refugees on 1st October 1978, the Vietnamese are organising a reunion in Los Angeles on 31st August 2008.

They are inviting the ship's crew from that time. The whereabouts of some are known but help would be appreciated in contacting the following:

Chief Officer Charles Black
3rd Officer R. Smith
2nd Engineer R. Jamieson
3rd Engineer Ian Harvey
4th Engineer R. Clegg
Radio Officer W. MacCartney
Catering Officer T. Logan
Electrical Officer L.T Dury

Deck Cadets
Mark Ohlenschlager
S. Waugh
Gary Pearce
Ronald Beaton
Mick Moran
J.McConnell
Willie McGhee
Craig Holmes
Simon Crow
Alistair McPherson
Mark Walker
Ian Manson
Roger Kelly
Rory McLean
Paul Stewart
Dave Currie
Dave Milne
Dave Thomson
Graham Bowman
George Fink
G. Anderson

Chief Petty Officers
John Langstaff
R. Bell

Petty Officer D. Dixon

Engineroom
Fireman C. Harris
Fireman P. Haywood
Fireman P Carey

Catering
Chief Cook P. Croarkin
2nd Cook D. Gallagher
Assistant Steward M. Savage
Assistant Steward D. Macfarlane
Assistant steward B. Hamilton
Catering Boy C. MacMillan
Catering Boy J.Bell


----------



## muldonaich (Nov 19, 2005)

pentlandpirate said:


> 30 years on from the rescue of 346 Vietnamese refugees on 1st October 1978, the Vietnamese are organising a reunion in Los Angeles on 31st August 2008.
> 
> They are inviting the ship's crew from that time. The whereabouts of some are known but help would be appreciated in contacting the following:
> 
> ...


cook pat croarkin has crossed the bar kev.


----------



## pentlandpirate (Aug 26, 2006)

I am aware that we have also lost 2nd Officer Drew Griffin and Chief Engineer Alistair Berry too. I am not sure if Lecky Dury is still alive either.

Chief Engineer Charles Black is apparently somewhere in Tasmania, and Craig Holmes in New Zealand


----------



## potty (Oct 4, 2006)

I was in R.Beaton's class in 1979 @ GCNS.He came from Forres and I have seen him twice since then. The last time was in the Torry area of Aberdeen although I didn't get to speak to him.However about 5 years ago I spoke to another old Denholms cadet and his pal, Richard Grace and he was still living in the same area.
Also Ian Manson I think was from the Hebrides.I know this is a slim sighting but hope it may help although in my present job I may have further information as the dreaded "orals" season approaches.


----------



## pentlandpirate (Aug 26, 2006)

*Last known wherabouts of Wellpark crew 1978*

30 years on from the rescue of 346 Vietnamese refugees on 1st October 1978, the Vietnamese are organising a reunion in Los Angeles on 31st August 2008.

They are inviting the ship's crew from that time. Any of the below named should go to http://wellparkreunion.ning.com/main/authorization/signIn?target=http%3A%2F%2Fwellparkreunion.ning.com%2F%3Fxgi%3D8MuqolM%26xgkc%3D1%26source%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwellparkreunion.ning.com%252F%253Fxgi%253D8MuqolM

The whereabouts of some are known but help would be appreciated in contacting the following (I've added last known whereabouts...........most back to 1978!):

Chief Officer Charles Black.........now Tasmania?
3rd Officer R. Smith..............was Stirling
2nd Engineer R. Jamieson.......was Saltcoats
3rd Engineer Ian Harvey.........East Kilbride
4th Engineer R. Clegg...........POrtaferry, Northern Ireland
Radio Officer W. MacCartney......Dunmurray, Northern Ireland
Catering Officer T. Logan........Witham
Electrical Officer L.T Dury........Kennoway

Deck Cadets
S. Waugh.....Currie
Gary Pearce............London
Ronald Beaton......Forres
Mick Moran..............Birmingham
J.McConnell.............Stranraer
Willie McGhee..........Isle of Skye
Craig Holmes..........New Zealand?
Simon Crow...........Northampton
Alistair McPherson..........Johnstone
Mark Walker...........Newquay
Ian Manson...........Orkney/Aberdeen?
Roger Kelly................Greenock
Rory McLean...........Hamilton
Paul Stewart.............Greenock
Dave Currie.........Greenock
Dave Milne.......Glasgow
Dave Thomson...............Glasgow
Graham Bowman.........Greenock
George Fink........Glasgow
G. Anderson...........Annan....did he got to Australia?

Chief Petty Officers
John Langstaff........Workington
R. Bell..........Workington

Chief Petty Officer D. Dixon.........Whitehaven

Engineroom
Fireman C. Harris............Gwent
Fireman P. Haywood...........Gwent
Fireman P Carey.........Glasgow

Catering
2nd Cook D. Gallagher...........Glasgow
Assistant Steward M. Savage.............Belfast
Assistant Steward D. Macfarlane...............Livingstone
Assistant steward B. Hamilton...........Glasgow
Catering Boy C. MacMillan.....Gourock
Catering Boy J.Bell............Hamilton

Known whereabouts:
Captain Hector Connell
Chief Engineer Berry (died 2008)
Training Officer Graham MacQueen
2nd Officer Griffin (died 2006)
Chief Cook Croarkin (died?)
Cadet Andy Dryburgh
Cadet Stewart (Willie) Fraser
Cadet Mike Newton
Cadet Mark Ohlenschlager


----------



## pentlandpirate (Aug 26, 2006)

As of 20th May, have found a few more. Lots more to find for the re-union though. Amended list below:

Any help would be appreciated in contacting the following (I've added last known whereabouts...........most back to 1978!):

Chief Officer Charles Black.........now Tasmania?
3rd Officer R. Smith..............was Stirling
2nd Engineer R. Jamieson.......was Saltcoats
4th Engineer R. Clegg...........POrtaferry, Northern Ireland
Radio Officer W. MacCartney......Dunmurray, Northern Ireland
Catering Officer T. Logan........Witham
Electrical Officer L.T Dury........Kennoway

Deck Cadets
S. Waugh.....Currie
Gary Pearce............London
Ronald Beaton......Forres
Mick Moran..............Birmingham
J.McConnell.............Stranraer
Willie McGhee..........Isle of Skye
Alistair McPherson..........Johnstone
Mark Walker...........Newquay
Ian Manson...........Orkney/Aberdeen?
Roger Kelly................Greenock
Rory McLean...........Hamilton
Paul Stewart.............Greenock
Dave Currie.........Greenock
Dave Milne.......Glasgow
Dave Thomson...............Glasgow
Graham Bowman.........Greenock
George Fink........Glasgow
G. Anderson...........Annan....did he got to Australia?

Chief Petty Officers
John Langstaff........Workington
R. Bell..........Workington

Chief Petty Officer D. Dixon.........Whitehaven

Engineroom
Fireman C. Harris............Gwent
Fireman P. Haywood...........Gwent
Fireman P Carey.........Glasgow

Catering
2nd Cook D. Gallagher...........Glasgow
Assistant Steward M. Savage.............Belfast
Assistant Steward D. Macfarlane...............Livingstone
Assistant steward B. Hamilton...........Glasgow
Catering Boy C. MacMillan.....Gourock
Catering Boy J.Bell............Hamilton

Known whereabouts:
Captain Hector Connell
Chief Engineer Berry (died 2008)
Training Officer Graham MacQueen
2nd Officer Griffin (died 2006)
3rd Engineer Ian Harvey
Chief Cook Croarkin (died?)
Cadet Andy Dryburgh
Cadet Stewart (Willie) Fraser
Cadet Mike Newton
Cadet Mark Ohlenschlager
Cadet Craig Holmes
Cadet Steve Crow


----------



## iain mac (Jun 13, 2005)

sure dougie dixon died whilst he was bosun on the "lousy"


----------



## Orcadian (Jan 27, 2006)

Ian Manson works offshore out of aberdeen. His folks are still in Orkney so if necessary I could get his address from them.
Lats i heard of Rory Mclean he was working on the coats for BP on the border boats


----------



## John N MacDonald (Apr 1, 2008)

I went to School with Willie McGhee and haven't seen him since I left.
There are a couple of Cal-Mac skippers that I know who were Denholms Cadets who I will try to contact and see if they know of Willies whereabouts.
One of them is also an ex pupil of Portree High so he may have more info.


----------



## pentlandpirate (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks guys. If you don't mind putting word out, or doing a little detective work,that would be brilliant.


----------



## John N MacDonald (Apr 1, 2008)

Still trying to get hold of the ex Denholms men for you Pentlandpirate.


----------



## Brandane62 (Sep 1, 2008)

OK, I know it's a bit late, but some information re Deck Cadet Alistair McPherson. We both joined Strathclyde Police on the same day, 11/10/1982. Recognised each other from Glasgow nautical college! He was stationed in Paisley; I got the short straw (Greenock).

After 4 or 5 years with Strathclyde, Alistair went off and joined the Hong Kong police. Last I heard (which was a good few years ago) he had married the daughter of a famous chinese actor and was living the good life on a ranch in California.....


----------



## Fenton (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Guys !

Well I have just returned from California attending the Wellpark Reunion on behalf of my Dad Andy Griffin. It was amazing its such a shame more of the crew couldn't of made it. 

It was really emotional but incredibly uplifting. If any of the crew do read this can I just say that everyone there would wish to pass on their sincere thanks to you all they remember everything about it and are passing that on to their children and their children's children.

They are currently trying to put together a book so if any of you do have memories to share they would love to hear from you.

Carmel


----------



## Fenton (Jan 11, 2007)

There are proposals for another reunion in London this time, they are specifically looking for crew members.


----------



## Tony Morris (Oct 7, 2006)

Fenton said:


> There are proposals for another reunion in London this time, they are specifically looking for crew members.


If it is the same cadet George Fink, he is now master with Hamburg Sud & lives in Kentuckey USA.


----------



## diepquan (May 9, 2013)

*Wellpark 35 year reunion in London*

I'm looking to get in touch with any crew member who was on the Wellpark who was involved in the rescue of 346 Vietnamese boat people in 1978.

I'm one of the lucky souls rescued. We are planning a reunion and would like to invite all crew members who were there that night. We would love to meet you and to hear your memories of the rescue. I wouldn't be here today posting is message if it hadn't been for the compassion of the Wellpark crew who plucked us out of the raging seas that night.

Please visit our site www.wellparkreunion.ning.com. 

The reunion will take place on Saturday 19 October 2013 in London.

Please get in contact via our reunion site.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Regards
Diep


----------

